
Humans Show Racial Bias Towards Robots of Different Colors - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/robots-and-racism
======
akuji1993
I'm not sure this makes a lot of sense. If you google "evil robot",
immediately the whole page is filled with black and dark silver robots. So
maybe, through movies and series' of the last 30 years, people have been
conditioned to the "dark robot = evil" paradigm instead of assigning them a
race by judging their color.. Interesting research though.

